# Beautiful Series of Betta Fish photos



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Apologies if this should be in the photo section but I thought this should be seen by everyone, my brother posted this link on my facebook, and I thought the fish, the pictures are amazing!!

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=509

His last fish is my favourite (on the 2nd page!)


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow those pics are really cool


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

wow!!! I wish I could take pictures like that!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I know, I was in shock when my brother showed me. I wish I could steal that last fish (and the camera to take pictures!!)


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow! Great Find!


----------



## SASSweetassin (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pics! 8D I once did photography, but mostly of scenery, very few of animals. =P


----------



## stacyZ (Dec 25, 2009)

I am a professional photographer and all I can say is wow great pics! I am looking forward to breaking out my camera with our new little guy soon as well. I now have something gorgeous to aim for!  

Thank you so much for sharing.

stacyZ


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness... and i thought my photographs were good... XD


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Wowzers! Thanks for sharing!


----------

